# lookin for work in lake county,ohio



## 06FX4Blizzard (Nov 25, 2005)

available 24/7.. few years experiance.. 8ft new western blade. with a 06 f250 fx4..
cell- 440 668 6689
anthony.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Where you at around here?? I can give you a few companies to call that may need the help. I dont even have enough for myself. Pm me or e-mail at [email protected] and I will help you


----------

